# Engine Swap Shop?



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

Does anyone know of any shops in the MD/DC/PA/Northern VA area that do SR20/RB25 swaps? I'm looking for reliabilty and also something reasonable in price. The shop in Westminster wants 8500 and 4 weeks to do an S13 redtop swap and they've blown up motors via turbo work before. If anyone knows, PLEASE LET ME KNOW!!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

www.heavythrottle.com they are one of the most famous sr20det shops on the east coast


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

That's a cool site, but i'm looking to limp my car to the shop. Anyone know of anything closer to DC/Baltimore?


----------



## gold240 (Dec 3, 2002)

94-6-vision said:


> *That's a cool site, but i'm looking to limp my car to the shop. Anyone know of anything closer to DC/Baltimore? *


 anyone know of any on the west coast???


----------



## MadDog (Jul 31, 2003)

Does anyone know any in North Florida/South Georgia? Hell, even Seattle?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

gold240 said:


> *anyone know of any on the west coast???  *


PLENTY on the west coast.. www.phase2motortrend.com mckinney, group 5, blah blah blah


----------



## gold240 (Dec 3, 2002)

link didn't work


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

something's wrong with the site i guess.. =/


----------

